# Dometic Fridge



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Passing on some info:

If you read the fine print of your DOMETIC warranty...
It specifies your warranty may be void if you don't have your fridge serviced *annually* by an authorized DOMETIC service center.

Check the fine print if you want to keep everything in line with the rules!


----------



## ctsoderq (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up. Has anyone actually done this, and what did they do / charge?


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

I just checked on this when picking up my trailer for the squished duct problem. I was informed that it is $125 for the checkup. This is a big ripoff. If you do this at year 1 & 2 this is $250. If you bought the extended warranty for 3 years @ $295 then paid for service at years 3, 4, & 5 that is another $670 bucks. Total for the 6 years if you have the extended warranty and keep it up to date is $920 dollars. My Frig on RVoutlet.com is $875 and the cooling unit can be had for $300. ( new cooling unit and you basically have a new frig ) The check up includes checking the burner for soot and cleaning the burner jet it your flame is not a nice blue color. Check the gap on the electrode. The tech at the dealer told me it's about a 20minute job. Looks like I will let mine expire and maintain it myself. It's not a complicated appliance, they just need TLC. 
Dan


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Another warranty written on MONEY!









That is quite the scam they have there. I can service my fireplace, and my furnace at home for $125, and the Tech comes to my house!
Sheeeeesh!


----------

